# Erst Transmeister und sofort auf Elex umskillen ?



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi, hätte da ne frage, Skille mit meinem Twink Alchi wollte auch Elix.Meisetr skillen, nun wurd mir gesagt es sei umständlich ich solle Trans.Meister erlernen dann müsste man 4 Urmächte herstellen und 150G fürs umskillen blechen...ist es so ??? sry hab den Beruf noch nie geskillt !

ByE


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

jup kannst für gold umskillen. und elixier alchi dauert lange. ich war so ungefähr 10 mal hdz2 für. aber trank alchi soll wohl noch einfacher als trans alchi sein...


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (14. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jup kannst für gold umskillen. und elixier alchi dauert lange. ich war so ungefähr 10 mal hdz2 für. aber trank alchi soll wohl noch einfacher als trans alchi sein...




Acha, wieso hdz2 was braucht man aus der Ini ? (ruf fürs rezept da,?)
Trank alchi wird vielleicht billiger aber net einfacher wie Trans Alchi sein, wenn man tatsächlich zum ende nur 4 urmächte herstellen muss ? !
Würd mich seht interessieren !


Danke


----------



## Horton (14. Oktober 2008)

Du benötigst von den Portalbossen für die Elixiermeisterquest Gegenstände! Ganze 10 Stück und soweit ich weiss, droppen das net alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Horton schrieb:


> Du benötigst von den Portalbossen für die Elixiermeisterquest Gegenstände! Ganze 10 Stück und soweit ich weiss, droppen das net alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jup unter anderem brauchste essenzen aus der ini, die nich wirklich oft droppen und dann hatte ich oft das glück, dass ich zb einer von 3 leuten mit der q in der grp war^^


----------



## Chimpanzee (15. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte meine 10 items für meister der elixiere nach 2 hdz2 runs zusammen. also doch nicht so zeitintensiv. 
gehste an einem tag halt einmal hero und den rest holst du mit ner normalen gruppe!


----------



## Silverfox24 (24. Oktober 2008)

jo finde reltaiv wenige gruppen für hdz2 mir fehlen leider noch 2 ezzenzen der unendlichkeit damit ich endlich meister machen kann.


----------



## Xergart (24. Oktober 2008)

moinsen,also ich war damals in meiner gilde der trans alchi,deshlab auch drauf spezialisiert,aber als ich raus ging bin ich auch elex gewehcselt und musste dafür dann 500g zahlen -_-,aber brauchte net mehr in hdz 2 rein^^

ka ob das jetzt günstiger is,aber hdz2 kann man mit ner guten gruppe scho in unter 20 mins schaffen


----------



## Achanjiati (25. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage ist eher, was ist fuer dich in deiner Situation einfacher.
Wenn dir die Kohle egal ist, dann ist der Weg fuer den Transmutationsmeister mit umskillen einfacher. Hinfliegen, lernen, verlernen, neu lernen.
Gehst du eh regelmaessig in Instanzen oer willst das Geld nicht bezahlen, dann einfach rein in die Instanz. Ist ja zm Glueck auch eine der schnellen Instanzen.


----------



## Smeal (5. November 2008)

ich hab die quest mit einem run abgeschlossen und da war sogar eine zweite alchi die auch die gegenstände lootete


----------



## Huntergottheit (5. Januar 2009)

ehm ich war bc mit twink alchi-transmute meister 375 und bin dann für 100g in shat bei dem vogel zum elexier-meister geworden(denke wurd geändert mit addon),ich denke die quests gibts nicht mehr....bin jetzt ein glücklicher level 70 twink ,450 skill elexier-meister.


----------



## halloween20 (11. Januar 2009)

also hab grad meinen twink vom trans zum Elixier gemacht...

ich musste trans beim trans Lehrer verlernen um dann beim Elixier meister des elex-meister zu lernen.

des verlernen kostete 150g, das lernen nix.


----------



## Greatmage (21. Februar 2009)

erledigt


----------

